# File needed...



## KenGordon (Feb 26, 2021)

I have been installing FreeBSD 12.2 RELEASE, latest, on this computer. 

Yesterday, I installed Libreoffice. from the ports (Make Install Clean)...which took many hours, but at last it was finished. 

Then I attempted to install Thunderbird, which also took a long time, finally arriving at an error code 1. It couldn't find the file proc-macro2-1.0.21.tar.gz and told me I should go find the file, put it in /usr/ports/distfiles and try again.

So....I went out on the web searching for this file and was unable to find it anywhere.

I don't suppose any kind soul on this forum might have that file and could either point me to it, or send it to me?

If I were to use PKG INSTALL instead, would this avoid this issue?

Ken Gordon


----------



## Jose (Feb 26, 2021)

KenGordon said:


> If I were to use PKG INSTALL instead, would this avoid this issue?


Yes

Edit: But don't mix packages and ports. Install either everything or nothing with pkg-install(8) (thanks Scottro.)


----------



## scottro (Feb 26, 2021)

Short answer, almost certainly.
Longer answer. Try not to mix packages and ports. It sometimes becomes necessary, because you need a special option or patch, in many cases, you can use poudriere for that. (For my individual case, I have two things that I build from ports, both of which only take a few minutes, so it's not worth it to me to set up poudriere.)
You might try to install thunderbird from package. Sometimes, if you install some package from ports, it uses a different version of something or other and then, when you install something else from pkg, it won't work right. I can't give an example off the top of my head, just a vague memory of how I once installed chromium from ports--I think it wasn't available as a package--and it replaced, say, a shared object (.so file) with a newer (or maybe older) one and suddenly a couple of other things installed from pkg stopped working.
But I would definitely try to install large ports, such as web browsers, GUI mail clients, and office suites from pkg.  In this case, I would try to install thunderbird from pkg, and see if it just works. If not, you can worry about proc-macro.

I should add that if you install both of them from pkg, I am sure you'd have no issues.


----------



## KenGordon (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks a bunch, Folks. I have always been a bit confused on the packages/vs/ports thing. I'll go deinstall Libreoffice and reinstall that via packages. Since this is a new install from scratch of FreeBSD 12.2, I would imagine that so far I haven't fouled up things too badly....yet. So far, the only application I have installed is Libreoffice.

My goal here is to first get my own office computer in full operational condition using FreeBSD, then to dump WinDOZE on all of our family 'pooters (6 of them, all built by me) and move everyone over to FreeBSD.

I have absolutely HAD IT with Windows. It wouldn't be all that bad if they didn't keep dinking with it. A recent Win10 "update" totally nuked my FreeBSD installs on 2 computers, although those FreeBSD installs were on completely separate hard-drives from the Windows' hard-drives.

That incident kind of annoyed me.

Ken Gordon


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 26, 2021)

KenGordon said:


> A recent Win10 "update" totally nuked my FreeBSD installs on 2 computers, although those FreeBSD installs were on completely separate hard-drives from the Windows' hard-drives.





> There was once a piece of code, buried deep within Windows, designed to detect competitor operating systems, and upon finding them, CRASH... or at least, make the user feel like something was seriously wrong.






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIfNIWn2Ad4_


----------



## KenGordon (Feb 26, 2021)

Great!. Well, I was watching when during another update, a couple of months later, I watched a window pop up which looked like what you see when you go into the computer's bios. It dinked around for a few seconds, then that disappeared. When I tried to boot into FreeBSD, it then worked as if nothing had happened. 

But this only happened on one of the two which had been nuked.

Ken Gordon


----------



## wolffnx (Feb 27, 2021)

freebsd_noob said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIfNIWn2Ad4_


and who knows what is in the shadows of MS systems… is creepy


----------

